# Barrettine meths.



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-rev...r_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&tag=vig-21


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

And the point is.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The reviews are quite funny.

The consequences of drinking methyl alcohol are not.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> And the point is.


the one you have missed!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

OK, I assume this is a joke and should be in the Jokes and Triva forum rather than "Offtopic".

The consumption of methylated spirits in any form is VERY dangerous, by definition it contains methanol as well as ethanol.

Ethanol may be popular for it's effect on the nervous system and it's inhibition of nerve transmissions but methanol is incredibly toxic.

Consumption of as little as 50 ml can cause death and may well cause blindness - possibly part of the orgin of the phrase "blind drunk", methanol is toxic to the liver and other organs;

http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/1174890-overview

the lethal dose may be only 1 ml / kg of body mass.

Not something to be considered even as a joke IMO.

Dave


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

It is a joke and it is enhanced by the fact that you think someone would be daft enough and encouraged to drink meths just because of the comical reviews on Amazon.

Anyway if you are not into meths drinking try this product ... or rather don't try it ...just read the reviews 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Veet-Men-Hair-Removal-Creme/dp/B000KKNQBK


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

But surely that is why we have a Jokes and Trivia forum? That is defined as; "Got a good joke, share it in here."

This has been posted on "Off Topic" which is defined as; "General non motorhome chit chat."


hence why this has been raised......

Dave


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Yes I agree Dave but misposting into the wrong forum is so easily done .. sometimes it is by mistake but sometimes on purpose ...maybe Bigtree intended to fool us, annoy us or maybe it is some sort of a test :wink: 


Mike


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

OK it's an intelligence test and I have failed..... so what's new then? :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Certainly is a test Mike.

It's No. 1 in the Darwinian Selection Board's Instruction Manual!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


P.S. And in all seriousness, nobody could be daft enough to try drinking meths as a result of reading those Amazon reviews. If they are that stupid, please don't point them to the Veet reviews!!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Tramps used to drink it I am lead to believe..

ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> Tramps used to drink it I am lead to believe..
> 
> ray.


and go blind or die as a result of such drinking.......


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> Tramps used to drink it I am lead to believe..
> 
> ray.


Under the mantle of enlightenment my Tilley likes a drop! 8O


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I can only assume you meant your lamp.I hope. :roll: :roll: 

cabby

surely this is why Nuke moved the Jokes/trivia off the front page.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

cabby said:


> I can only assume you meant your lamp.I hope. :roll: :roll:
> 
> cabby
> 
> surely this is why Nuke moved the Jokes/trivia off the front page.


Yep my good old Tilley lamp, sat in the shed wating for the snow to break the cable that supplies electricity our village ...It never fails ..giving both heat and light , I take my hat off to it .... funnily enough my hat is a Tilley too :lol:

I can see that Nuke or one of his minions ( I think he has one in the office :lol: ) has moved us into the Joke forum so alls well that ends well......

Mike

P.S. take a look here for more Amazon laughs ( obviously read the reviews) :

http://www.amazon.co.uk/BIC-For-Her...GJUW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358509663&sr=8-1


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I thought it was bloody funny!

Some great descriptive writing skills in Amazon reviews for a change.

Beginning to think that MHF is populated by too many po-faced old women :roll:

PS
Read some more 'reviews'. They are, without doubt, some of the best creative writing on the internet. 
Well done Amazon for not censoring them.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Certainly is a test Mike.
> 
> It's No. 1 in the Darwinian Selection Board's Instruction Manual!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Oh boy Dave.
I am still curled up over the meths, veet and ballpoint pens. Bring on more after all we can't go out.

Ray.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Glad a few of you enjoyed it,and it seems there are a number of dour people on here.If you are stupid enough to believe the reviews and try it,you really don't deserve to be breathing.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

I had to go and lie down after reading only 2 of the Veet reviews!! :lol:
Thanks for that.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

that second Veet review seemed to be similar in style to our own Mr Pusser's various misadventures! I wonder.....


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Brilliant, kept me entertained for ages.

I bet there would be a few stiff reviews if they sold Viagra on Amazon.

:roll: 

Pete


----------

